
Go forth, and make your company more secure - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/10/how-level-security-expertise-your-organization
======
senorsmile
Was somehow hoping that this was pitting two languages (golang vs forth)
against each other. It wouldn't make any sense, but it would have been at
least as interesting.

------
sys_64738
Was this sponsored by IBM?

~~~
jhibbets
No, I worked with Ann Marie to get this published, we do not pay our writers.
I'm actually surprised she didn't need to put the IBM disclaimer on it ;) But
this is her sharing some best practices from her team.

------
newscracker
To the HN mods: the actual title of this article is “How to level up your
organization's security expertise”, but it has been editorialized in this
submission.

------
anon49124
Corporate crooks. Fail.

